# Southwestern PA cast lie or no lie? we will find out!



## kandklandscape0 (Sep 9, 2007)

accuweather.com is saying as well as local news channels saying we are supposed to get pounded with ice thur, some snow fri, snow snow snow snow sat and sunday inthrew monday! good news eh?!!!

here is what one of our local channels says 

Cambria County
Winter Storm Watch:


Issued at: 4:17 AM EST 12/12/07, expires at: 12:30 PM EST 12/12/07

Winter storm watch in effect from Thursday morning through thursday evening, 
The NWS in state college has issued a winter storm watch, which is in effect from Thursday morning through thursday evening. 
Wintry precipitation will overspread the region around sunrise thursday, and increase in intensity through the late morning and afternoon hours before gradually tapering off Thursday night. 
Although there is still some uncertainty with regard to the dominant precipitation type, freezing rain, mixing with sleet at times will occur across southern pennsylvania from the laurel highlands eastward into the lower susquehanna valley. 
Ice accretion of up to one quarter inch is possible by late thursday before the storm slides northeastward and off the mid- atlantic seaboard. 
A winter storm watch means there is a potential for significant snow or ice accumulation that may impact travel. The exact path of this storm system is uncertain. However, if heavy snow or ice becomes imminent, a winter storm warning will be issued.


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

OK its 3am here in Greensburg and nothing outside so far but its coming http://www.weatherunderground.com/US/Region/US/2xFronts.html


----------



## kandklandscape0 (Sep 9, 2007)

i looked on that site really did not say to much, first time i seen it though. i follow the weather pretty regularly in the winter like most of you, but never came across this site.


----------

